# windows xp, sp3 see's network, but wont connect



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently bought a used ibm thinkpad x31 ultraportable laptop. It came to me with a clean xp install and sp3 on it. When I first tried to install some software it said windows installer couldnt be accessed. So I went into services and tried starting it, which didnt work either. So I finally found a way to re-register it and now that works. Then I tried to connect to the internet. When I pull up the wireless connection list it shows my router and all my neighbors routers, but it wont connect. So I found that the internal wifi card, which is a Dual Band Wi-Fi Wireless Mini PCI adapter was set for 802.11a/b. So Originally I thought maybe it won't connect because I have a 802.11g router. So I went out and bought a dlink dwa-652 laptop adapter card and slapped that in. Which doesnt work either.

So I tried to install the free version of network magic, thinking maybe it could do something for me, which it didnt. I also tried all different combinations of resetting the router, modem, going in safe mode and trying things, nothing worked. Then I found an article online that talked about making sure certain services were started in the systems menu. SO I went there and tried to start them, and most of them would give me an error stating that "the specified module could not be found". For example, one article recommended I start the Extensible Authentication Protocol Service. I tried to start it and it gave the error listed above. 

At this point I really don't know what else to do, I've tried using windows to connect to the network, and i've tried network magic, and neither works. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

By the way, my router is a dlink as well. and i have two other ibm laptops in my house that connect fine with no problems.

Brian


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does a wired connection to this machine work?

I don't know what site you're looking at, start by checking this.


Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Finally, I'd like to see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Does a wired connection to this machine work? 
--No, I tried this, but it didn’t work either.

I don't know what site you're looking at, start by checking this.


Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
•	Computer Browser –YES STARTED
•	DHCP Client—YES STARTED
•	DNS Client--YES
•	Network Connections--YES
•	Network Location Awareness--YES
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)--YES
•	Server--YES
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper--YES
•	Workstation--YES

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual). YES THEY ARE



Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
1.	NETWORK ADAPTERS
1.	1394 NET ADAPTER
2.	BLUETOOTH DEVICE (PERSONAL AREA NETWORK)
3.	BLUETOOTH DEVICE(RFCOMM PROTOCOL TDI)
4.	D-LINK DWA-652 XTREME-N NOTEBOOK ADAPTER
5.	DUAL BAND WI-FI WIRLESS MINI PCI ADAPTER
6.	INTEL® PRO/1000 MT MOBILE CONNECTION
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
1.	NO
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
1.	NO



Finally, I'd like to see this.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter.
Paste the results in a message here.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\New User>cd ..

C:\Documents and Settings>cd ..

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : new-86d81i3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dual-band Wi-Fi Wireless Mini PCI Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-05-4E-41-DB-C5

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection dlink:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-652 XtremeN Notebook Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-58-3A-26-EE

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-E0-4A-59-35

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\>

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.
__________________
If TSF has helped you, Tell us about it! or Donate to help keep the site up!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

When I typed in *netsh int ip reset reset.log*, I get the following response:

The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: NAPMONTR.DLL
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: DOT3CFG.DLL

Then when I typed in *netsh winsock reset catalog*, I get:

The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: NAPMONTR.DLL
The following helper DLL cannot be loaded: DOT3CFG.DLL

Successfully reset the winsock catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.

So, I restarted machine and upon startup it says "windows cannot connect to any of your preferred networks. So I clicked on the little icon in tray for wireless connection. And chose "Open wireless connections. Then it said "Windows cannot configure wireless (or something like that). So I have to go in and click on advanced settings and click the box beside the line that says "Use windows to configure my wireless network settings" Its almost as if every time I boot up I have to go and click this box, like it doesnt save it for me.

Any ideas? Thanks for your help by the way, Im really stumped here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Open a command prompt and type the following commands.

regsvr32 NAPMONTR.DLL
regsvr32 DOT3CFG.DLL

Try the stack reset commands again.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I tried that and it gave me two errors:

LoadLibrary("DOT3CFG.DLL") failed - The specified module could not be found.

LoadLibrary("NAPMONTR.DLL") failed - The specified module could not be found.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do a search of the C: drive for those files and use the full path name in the previous *regsvr32* command if you find them.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

I found these two files in a directory called 
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\cf8ec753e88561d2ddb53e183dc05c3e

So I did some research which said that the default directory that these files should be in is C:\Windows. So I moved them there, and then did a change directory to that folder and tried the regsvr32 command, but it still says LoadLibrary failed - the specified module could not be found.

So since I moved these files I went back and tried to run the netsh cmds again, but this time it says that it cant find QUtil.dll, which according to some info online has to do with network connections. And I did find that file on my computer, but I have no idea where it should go, as opposed to the folder it is currently in.

Any ideas?


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Since my last post, I tried a couple different things. First I tried to install UBUNTU, thinking maybe that would let me see if it would connect to internet on a different OS, So I did a CD boot of Ubuntu, and it wouldnt connect because ubuntu has no open source alternative to my wireless card. Which wasnt supported, so that didnt work. 

Then I tried uninstalling SP3, and then try the netsh commands you recommended. This time it didnt give me any errors, or complain that DOT3CFG.DLL or NAPMONTR.DLL were missing or anything, and after these commands I did a reboot. But that didnt seem to make any difference. At this point I have no idea what to do, do you? 

THanks, look forward to hearing back.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I was reviewing the responses and noticed this.


> Check your Services are Started on all PCs:
> •	Computer Browser –*YES STARTED*
> •	DHCP Client—*YES STARTED*
> •	DNS Client--*YES*
> ...




Upon looking closer, I have a question. Are the services that just say *YES* actually started, or are they just set to automatic? Obviously, they have to actually be running! Please verify this again. If they're not started, that's the issue.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

They are all started and on automatic, except for "Computer Browser", which when I try to start it, it gives me a pop-up error that says "The Computer Browser service on local computer started and then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they have no work to do, for example Performance Logs and Alerts Services"

Other than that, they are all running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's run the stack repair again, then post another IPCONFIG /ALL. Do this with a cable connection, let's get the easy one running first. :smile:


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.




Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, so I plugged in the cat5 cable. re-ran the netsh commands, rebooted, and ran the ipconfig /all and here is what it gave me:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\New User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BARON
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-60-2D-29-42
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.91.56
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20d:60ff:fe2d:2942%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-5B-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.91.56%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\New User>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's disable ICS, you don't want that running: Disabling Internet Connection Sharing.

Post another IPCONFIG /ALL after rebooting following disabling that.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I disabled that, rebooted and here is what it says now:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\New User>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BARON
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-60-2D-29-42
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.91.56
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20d:60ff:fe2d:2942%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-5B-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.91.56%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\New User>


**It also now says "Limited or No Connectivity"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's still enabled, as is the proxy. Have you installed any network software or VPN clients lately?


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had originally installed ThinkVantage access connections, but I recently uninstalled that before I posted that last reply. Other than that, there is just the windows client "Zero" service.


What tells you that its still enabled?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

bcall327 said:


> I had originally installed ThinkVantage access connections, but I recently uninstalled that before I posted that last reply. Other than that, there is just the windows client "Zero" service.
> 
> 
> What tells you that its still enabled?


I see the following in the IPCONFIG display:

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

These should both be NO.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see if we can kill off the WINS Proxy at least.



To fix this issue, run Regedit and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\

Change the value of the EnableProxy value in the preceding registry key to 0 or 1, reboot.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I did what you suggested and here is the report. First I plugged in the ethernet cable, then went into registry and changed the value of enableproxy from a "2" to "0", then rebooted. and no connection, so I went back in registry and checked and it was changed back to "2". So I tried it again, changing it to "0", and same thing. So I then tried changing it to "1", and rebooted and checked it again and once again it had changed back to "2". 

Thanks, awaiting further instruction.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, something is running that is modifying that setting, which is probably why other things aren't working.


Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you go...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:50:42 PM, on 9/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\NEWUSE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for HiJackThis(2).zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMLREF] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\BMMLREF.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMMONWND] rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatInfEx.dll,BMMAutonomicMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {2DAD3559-2923-4935-AD49-B673D2539944} (IASRunner Class) - https://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/access/aslibmain/content/AcpIR.cab
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Jumpstart Wifi Protected Setup (jswpsapi) - Atheros Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files\D-Link\D-Link DWA-652 Xtreme N Notebook Adapter\jswpsapi.exe

--
End of file - 3713 bytes
###############################################
Also I ran this start up log
###############################################
StartupList report, 9/29/2008, 8:52:13 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\DOCUME~1\NEWUSE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for HiJackThis(2).zip\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\NEWUSE~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for HiJackThis(2).zip\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

TrackPointSrv = tp4mon.exe
AGRSMMSG = AGRSMMSG.exe
BMMGAG = RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
BMMLREF = C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\BMMLREF.EXE
BMMMONWND = rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatInfEx.dll,BMMAutonomicMonitor
BLOG = rundll32.exe C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
SunJavaUpdateSched = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
Adobe Reader Speed Launcher = "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
RemoteControl = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
NeroFilterCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
BluetoothAuthenticationAgent = rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
TPHOTKEY = C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
= 

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------


Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

BMMTask.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[IASRunner Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\acpir2.dll
CODEBASE = https://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/access/aslibmain/content/AcpIR.cab

[{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C}]
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshbth.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
UPnPMonitor: C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,424 bytes
Report generated in 0.060 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nothing there looks out of place.

I don't see anything obvious that is resetting that registry entry, though obviously something is.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Any idea what else I could check?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tested in Safe Mode with Networking? Can we see this running that way?


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bcall327 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, Well I ended up using the recovery hidden partition which has windows xp on it from the default factory setting and reinstalling windows. After that I tried again to connect and it still will not connect. Where should I go from here you think?

Thanks


----------



## VoxAmp (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I had a near identical problem to yours with the DWA-652 and I just managed to fix the error after a few tireless days of fiddling around and searching. Are you aware if the network has the "Network Lock" setting enabled? This setting will filter MAC addresses and prevent intruders from connecting to your network. I stumbled upon this setting by using Network Magic on the network host computer and going to the "Change security settings" link in the box to the right. Once there it should be available in the Network Lock tab, just un-check the box and it will change that setting.

I hope this helped. I sure found it a pain that I bought this new wireless adapter only to find I was unable to use it at home on my secured network, only to find that it was fixable by changing one single setting!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a reload of Windows doesn't work, I'd start thinking along the lines of hardware issues.


----------

